# Inserer un dossier dans le dock.



## Kikito (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
Je suis nouveau sur mac et il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à faire, je m'explique.

Alors voila, j'ai installé le pack office sur mon mac et cela m'a bien sur créé les icônes Excel,Word et Powerpoint dans le dock. 

Et ce que j'aimerai faire pour gagner de la place et faire plus jolie, c'est d'inserer dans le dock un dossier (avec un belle icône office) contenant ces trois icônes. 

Mais le problème est que premièrement je n'arrive pas a glisse le nouveau dossier que j'ai crée avec le belle icône office à gauche de la barre blanche du dock.
Et deuxiemement si je met mon dossier avec mes trois icônes à l'intérieur, à doits de la barre blanche, je ne vois plus l'icône office que j'ai mis, mais les trois icône Word, Excel et Powerpoint les uns derrière les autres :confuses: .  

Voila, j'espere que j'ai réussi à expliquer clairement mon problème et que quelqu'un pourra m'aider.

Merci d'avance  Kikito.


----------



## Ralph_ (6 Octobre 2011)

bonjour et bienvenu à toi.

A gauche, ce n'est pas possible de le mettre. pour que l'icone prenne, glisse la dans le dossier et renomme la avec des espaces (du blanc dans le nom quoi) et fais le tri par ordre alphabetique. ça devrait faire l'affaire.

Pour te donner une idée.

ceci




donne cela


----------



## Kikito (6 Octobre 2011)

Merci à toi Ralph_ pour ton accueil et ta réponse. 

Sinon pour mon problème j'ai trouvé la solution, si un jours ça peut aider d'autre personne, voila comment j'ai fait :

1°/ Créé un icone, sur le bureau par exemple.
2°/ Trouvé un icone sympas pour remplacer le dossier bleu d'origine.
      Bien sur il faut que la nouvelle image de l'icone soit au format *.icns 
3°/ Modifier l'icone du dossier, pour cela sélectionner le dossier puis pomme+I pour ouvrir
      les
      paramètres du dossier. En haut de la fenêtre des paramètres ce trouve un petit 
      dossier
      bleu sur lequel il faut glisser l'icone de remplacement. Si comme pour moi ca ne
      fonctionne pas, ouvrez l'icone avec aperçu, dans edition faite copier puis dans les
      paramètres du dossier sélectionnez le petit dossier bleu et pomme+v. 
      Le dossier est crée 
4°/ Mètre les alias des fichiers Word, Excel et PowerPoint dans le dossier créé sur le
      bureau.
5°/ Glissé le dossier dans le Dock à droite de la barre blanche (Merci Ralph_ pour l'info)  . 

Normalement si tout à bien fonctionné vous devez vous retrouver avec un dossier dans le dock qui affiche les icônes de tous le fichier qu'il contient. 
Pour afficher l'icone sympas que vous avez choisi, maintenez ctrl enfoncé et cliqué sur votre dossier dans le dock ce qui va ouvrir un menu dans lequel vous verrez que "pile" est sélectionné. Il faut à la place cocher dossier. 

Et voila le tour est joué.

Jespère que ma petite expérience servira a quelqu'un, a bientôt.


----------



## ceslinstinct (10 Octobre 2011)

Kikito a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je suis nouveau sur mac et il y a un truc que je n'arrive pas à faire, je m'explique.
> 
> Mais le problème est que premièrement je n'arrive pas a glisse le nouveau dossier que j'ai crée avec le belle icône office à *gauche de la barre blanche du dock*.
> ...



Bonjour

Pour placer un dossier dans le Dock à gauche (coté applications) c'est simple.

Ton dossier, tu fait (pomme) cmd I et tu ajoute l'extension .app au nom.
Tu risque d'avoir une icône autre (tu laisse).

Tu déplace l'icône de ton dossier dans le Dock.

Ton dossier, tu fait (pomme) cmd I et tu supprime l'extension .app au nom.
Tu ouvre ton dossier dans le Dock, alors normalement il retrouve son icône.

Ce seras un dossier normal.

Fait le test pour voir.

@+


----------



## Kikito (12 Octobre 2011)

Salut, 

Bien joué ceslinstinct ça fonctionne parfaitement. J'ai réussi à mettre mon dossier dans la partie gauche du dock .

Alors par contre il y à un truc qui est je trouve très pratique quand le dossier est à droite dans le dock, c'est que le contenu du dossier s'affiche en "pile".

Il ne serai pas possible d'avoir le même affichage lorsque le dossier est à gauche dans le dock ? Parce que pour l'instant quand je clic sur mon dossier il s'affiche dans le finder et je ne trouve pas comme modifier son affichage.

En tout cas, plus je découvre mon mac plus je me demande pourquoi je n'ai pas sauter le pas plus tôt...


----------



## ceslinstinct (12 Octobre 2011)

Kikito a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Alors par contre il y à un truc qui est je trouve très pratique quand le dossier est à droite dans le dock, c'est que le contenu du dossier s'affiche en "pile".
> 
> Il ne serai pas possible d'avoir le même affichage lorsque le dossier est à gauche dans le dock ? Parce que pour l'instant quand je clic sur mon dossier il s'affiche dans le finder et je ne trouve pas comme modifier son affichage.


Bonjour

La partie gauche du Dock est faite que pour les applications, tu trompe le Dock.
Il trouve alors que le Finder pour l'ouvrir.

Alors pour un rangement par pile, je pense pas que ce soit possible.

@+


----------

